
Show HN: Cursive_re – readable regular expressions for Python 3 - Bogdanp
https://github.com/Bogdanp/cursive_re
======
arc2
It looks like it's meant to be easy regexes for people who don't know regexes
and I don't like that idea.

~~~
Bogdanp
Fair enough! I'd more accurately describe it as composable regexes, but to
each their own.

